# Lens adaptor Nikon to Sony e mount



## greybeard (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm considering a Sony a6000 as a general walk around street type camera.  I have a lot of Nikon Lenses that I would like to use with it from time to time.  I've looked around at Amazon etc. and there are a ton of them from 29.95 to 400.00.  What is a descent one that will do the job and are they totally manual with Nikon?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2014)

Metabones make one that auto focus but for street photography you don't need auto focus you can use scale/ zone focus set the lens to f8/11 1/125 and focus to about 10 feet and shoot away


----------



## greybeard (Dec 1, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Metabones make one that auto focus but for street photography you don't need auto focus you can use scale/ zone focus set the lens to f8/11 1/125 and focus to about 10 feet and shoot away


All the adapters I've been able to find online do not support any auto functions for Nikon.  Which adapter are you referring too?  Is it for Nikon?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2014)

greybeard said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Metabones make one that auto focus but for street photography you don't need auto focus you can use scale/ zone focus set the lens to f8/11 1/125 and focus to about 10 feet and shoot away
> ...


Metabones make an auto focus for Canon I would have thought they made one for Nikon


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2014)

There is this one but I don't think it auto focuses like the canon one DigitalRev


----------



## greybeard (Dec 1, 2014)

I ordered the camera last night and I just ordered this adapter  Amazon.com : Fotodiox Pro Lens Mount Adapter with Aperture Dial (De-Clicked), Nikon G and DX type Lens to Sony E-Mount NEX Camera, Nikon G - NEX Pro Camera Adapter, fits Sony NEX-3, NEX-5, NEX-5N, NEX-7, NEX-7N, NEX-C3, NEX-F3, Sony Camcorder NEX-VG10, VG20, FS-100, FS-700 : Camera & Photo

I got a chance to play around with an A6000 at best buy and I'm impressed to say the least.  I don't have any problem with the electronic view finder at all.  11 frames per second is outrageous and the autofocus is very fast.  I'm looking forward to having a ton of fun with this. 
None of the adapters have the Nikon electronics figured out yet so I'm stuck with all manual for now.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2014)

greybeard said:


> I ordered the camera last night and I just ordered this adapter  Amazon.com : Fotodiox Pro Lens Mount Adapter with Aperture Dial (De-Clicked), Nikon G and DX type Lens to Sony E-Mount NEX Camera, Nikon G - NEX Pro Camera Adapter, fits Sony NEX-3, NEX-5, NEX-5N, NEX-7, NEX-7N, NEX-C3, NEX-F3, Sony Camcorder NEX-VG10, VG20, FS-100, FS-700 : Camera & Photo
> 
> I got a chance to play around with an A6000 at best buy and I'm impressed to say the least.  I don't have any problem with the electronic view finder at all.  11 frames per second is outrageous and the autofocus is very fast.  I'm looking forward to having a ton of fun with this.
> None of the adapters have the Nikon electronics figured out yet so I'm stuck with all manual for now.


Manual focus is not a problem on my A7 if its similar you will have no problem


----------



## James Dennis Kelley (Dec 21, 2014)

greybeard said:


> I ordered the camera last night and I just ordered this adapter  Amazon.com : Fotodiox Pro Lens Mount Adapter with Aperture Dial (De-Clicked), Nikon G and DX type Lens to Sony E-Mount NEX Camera, Nikon G - NEX Pro Camera Adapter, fits Sony NEX-3, NEX-5, NEX-5N, NEX-7, NEX-7N, NEX-C3, NEX-F3, Sony Camcorder NEX-VG10, VG20, FS-100, FS-700 : Camera & Photo
> 
> I got a chance to play around with an A6000 at best buy and I'm impressed to say the least.  I don't have any problem with the electronic view finder at all.  11 frames per second is outrageous and the autofocus is very fast.  I'm looking forward to having a ton of fun with this.
> None of the adapters have the Nikon electronics figured out yet so I'm stuck with all manual for now.



Hi, if you aren't thrilled with the fotodiox adapter, I have had great success with using my old contax zeiss primes and even a 28-75 zoom with both a Novoflex non-optical adapter that is less expensive and provides a 1.5X multiplier factor, and a Metabones speed adapter which has optical components allowing a basically MM to MM equivalent focal length and a +1 f stop improvement making a 2.8f a 2.0f. Both require manual focusing. There may be aperture sync features depending on Camera type, but I don't care, because my lenses all have aperture rings. The camera does correspond automatically to aperture changes by syncing correct speed if you choose this mode. With any adapter you have to remember to enable shutter release without lens in settings. Jim


----------

